# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hey from SA!

## Nathan91

Hey guys/gals, 
I'm Nathan, I'll be 25 tomorrow and I'm just getting started in my life of renovations. My (now) wife and I got ourselves a house a couple years ago and have since started making it our own. 
We've ripped out the floorboards in the house (2 bedrooms, hallway and open living area), got a concrete slab poured, split the open living room to add back in a 3rd bedroom and put a halfwall partition with stained oak accents to split the other area, ripped out the original orbital corrugated that was left in the roof when the original owners lowered the ceilings, got the house rewired, and a few other bits and pieces both inside and out. With a whole lot more to come. 
Hope to learn a lot from the members here over time to expand on my skills. 
Cheers,
Nathan

----------


## Black Cat

Why the concrete floor? What material is the house constructed from? BTW - welcome to the forum.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Welcome to the forum Nathan. I was in Adelaide just last week visiting friends and family, but happy to be back in Qld now.
Looking forward to your next progress report.   :Smilie:

----------


## Nathan91

> Why the concrete floor? What material is the  house constructed from? BTW - welcome to the forum.

  Thanks for the welcome Black Cat!  
Being  an older house, ~1920s, the original floorboards were really showing  their age. Some areas of the house had the floorboards sloping down  5-10cm from the original level. A lot of this was due to whiteant damage  to the joists and stumps underneath, so we wanted to do away with that  and went with concrete for various reasons. 
The house itself is  wooden frame, weatherboard/hardiplank exterior and the interior is  gyprock on top of match-board/timber lining walls.   

> Welcome to the forum Nathan. I was in Adelaide just last week visiting friends and family, but happy to be back in Qld now.
> Looking forward to your next progress report.

  Hey  Oldsaltoz, thanks for the welcome! I'm a little further up north from  Adelaide, but do get down there a few times a year. Nice for a change of  scenery every now and then, that and there are a lot more shops as well   :Biggrin:

----------

